# Safrole



## estimak (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone know where to get some quality safrole...already distilled with >95% purity


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if you wanted to get some you would have it already, not to mention any large quantity of high concentration safrole would definately be red flagged so you would need to be able to pay cash. Search really hard and you may be able to find a underground vendor, even so their are other routes to MDMA, maybe take a peek and some chemistry classes before you blow your hand off, glass into your eyes, and melt the skin off of your face.

Peace


----------



## tebor (Sep 20, 2009)

Just plant a few acres of Sassafras trees.

They are very common in North America.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck getting that high of a concentration of safrole.

There are much more efficient ways of reaching MDMA without having to buy safrole or sassafras oil. I suggest you look into euganol


----------



## estimak (Sep 20, 2009)

eugenol i know...from nutmeg...but wouldn't it look just a little fuckin weird walking out with 20 cases of ground nutmeg- huh?!?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 20, 2009)

Nah, man. Just be like I am a contractor for kitchens in america or some shit and getting 30 pounds of nutmeg to do an extraction on shouldn't be to difficult.

Peace


----------



## estimak (Sep 20, 2009)

every single online thread says that lsd is harder to make than ecstasy...but you definately need a lot more shit for that e....jesus christ a full distillery and shitty-wise expensive chemicals...for fuck sake...i ned an easy button lol i wish


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Well no doubt LSD is harder to make. It is over a 20 step synthesis and to my knowledge it takes a full day or two because there isn't a very stable intermediate. But MDMA you can produce the MDP2P and that can be kept for a long time with no decomposition, and the MDMA can be produced in smaller amounts. But I digress.....

Peace


----------



## estimak (Sep 21, 2009)

so im guessing that you've made it before by the profound statement you just made...hahahaha


----------



## shepj (Sep 22, 2009)

estimak said:


> Anyone know where to get some quality safrole...already distilled with >95% purity


you do not posess the chemistry skill nor experience to synthesize MDxx if you have to ask this question, drop it.. it's only happening in your dreams.



estimak said:


> every single online thread says that lsd is harder to make than ecstasy...but you definately need a lot more shit for that e....jesus christ a full distillery and shitty-wise expensive chemicals...for fuck sake...i ned an easy button lol i wish


No you just are not a chemist, drop it.

A distillery? Buy a reflux kit or still.. make a still. jesus christ..


----------

